
Strategies for Headless Projects with Structured Content Management Systems - kmelve
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2018/11/structured-content-done-right/
======
xte
I do NOT run "projects" with web(cr)app as much as I can, when possible org-
mode and a dCVS repo are the best tools.

IMO web based stuff for "headless ..." literally means head-less, or brain-
less (sorry for my English). Solution for people who do not know anything
better. Even if they have at their fingertips.

~~~
kmelve
That's pretty dismissive? I know loads of smart people that run stuff with web
apps, even headless, and do just fine.

